# General > Literature >  Harvest Hymn

## trinkie

Harvest Hymn
by John Betjeman

We spray the fields and scatter
The poison on the ground
So that no wicked wild flowers
Upon our farm are found.
We like whatever helps us 
To line our purse with pence;
The twenty-four-hour broiler house
And neat electric fence.

All concrete sheds around us
And Jaguars in the yard,
The telly lounge and deep-freeze
Are ours from working hard.

We fire the fields for harvest,
The hedges swell the flame,
The oak trees and the cottages
From which our fathers came.
We give no compensation,
The earth is ours today,
And if we lose of arable,
Then bungalows will pay.

All concrete sheds.......etc

----------


## Kingetter

John Betjeman - always a winner in my book.

----------

